# Robin Hood'n it



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

My first and only two arrows of the day. First time to the do the ol' Robin Hood shot. Kinda upset me, these arrows ain't cheap!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

for reel??? come on----I thought for sure that would bust open one of those graphites...


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

real or reel----Ive been reading on this site too much


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea my son did the same thing; don't shoot twice at the same spot lol. Well unless you own an arrow company. 

TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Kinda upset me, these arrows ain't cheap!!!


I hear ya, I have one from 20 and another from 30, and week before last blew 6" off the end off a FMJ, talk about not cheap.


----------

